# story 4



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

one time there was a


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

young girl..............


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

with long blonde braids.......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that was thinking of........


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

eating a spicy sausage


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

That had a crush on a boy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

who rode off on a :horse:


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

mini cow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

and thought....forget eating the spicy sausage..I'll go visit the cute boy.....so she kept riding.........until.....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

a big purple tree jumped onto the road and...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

with it's branch .........reached right over to her... and slapped her ...right off her horse......


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

she screamed and pulled a wand out of her sleeve...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

and made that tree disappear.........


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

then she got back on her horse and kept going when...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

her horse spooked....................


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

and started bucking. All of a sudden they were in a stadium at a rodeo...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

all of a sudden the horse stopped bucking.....her horse actually started walking up to the crowd when..................


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

they started throwing rotten tomatoes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

her horse reared up with her still on.......and started running away..........


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

and fell into a volcano...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

with her wand... she got them out to safety....when ...she seen the guy, she had a crush on.....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

and she ran up to him and said...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Monkey!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:ROFL: 

Way to break the suspense Ashley!

The boy said 'Wow, you're wierder than I thought' and ran away..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Monkey!!


 :ROFL:

the girl was saddened and said" no, come back....... I .......


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I..... I'm a monkey!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amos~!!! Your to funny.... :doh: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 


why did I say that again?.......Oh crap..... :help:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Suddenly a huge yellow gorillilla sneaks up behinds her and snatches her up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HELP ME!!!!.........SOMEBODY HELP!!!!.......


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Where did i put my wand?!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Bananas!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

oh yeah...... I am a monkey it is ....my tail.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

... So swinging her wand/tail she.....


----------

